# found a pigeon Lanzarote, Spanish Islands



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

hiya, this is my first post on your forum,so sorry if its in the wrong section. we have a white and black beautiful racing pigeon that must have got lost and has been coming to my house for the last 5 days, . I have put in in my parrots travel cage and kept it safe ,given it food and water . we took it to the vets today so they can try contact the owner ,but the vet says the owner will probably say let it go free. the worry we have is it might come back to us if we let it go. 

what should I do if we take it miles away and then set it free, or what if doesn't fly away, 

if it finds its way back to me , what type of cage should I buy and what type of food does it eat, ive been giving it organic shelled sunflower seeds and some tidy mix seeds., also put some of my parrot vitamins in its water just to make sure its ok.
it seems healthy and alert , normal poop as well so I don't think its ill. 

any suggestions please


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you tried locating the owner by information from the band on-line?

If the owner doesn't respond or doesn't want the bird, don't release it, you can post in the adoption forum. Wild bird seed or pigeon seed is best.*


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for the quick reply, I live in lanzarote ,one of the Spanish islands, unfortunately my Spanish isn't very good so we took bird to vets , they are going to phone the owner , but im just worried about that the owner wont want it as is obviously lost ,so not so good for a racing pigeon.

cant post in the adoption section as this seems to be an American forum, and im in spain.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*did the vet say what would happen to the bird if owner does not respond?

Perhaps we can still help find it a home.

*


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

the vet said ,they would just take it into countryside and let it go, but if it finds its way back to me ,I would try to keep it ,but I am only used to African grey parrots ,I would need to find out what kind of cage and food and things to give it a happy life.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You see, the problem with that plan is that he/she is likely a lost DOMESTICALLY-RAISED pigeon, probably a racer as you say. To just go and release it in the countryside after it has already been lost is basically a death sentence for the bird. If it got lost once already, why would one think it will find home the next time ?

If he is released, he will likely not be so fortunate in finding someone like you again and will likely either starve to death or be killed by a predator or vehicle.

You should call the vet and tell them if they cannot locate the owner you would like the Pigeon back so you can place it for adoption.

Thanks for caring; and no, this is not a u.s. Forum by any means, it is international...many UK, AU, Indian, Middle Eastern, Canadian, Asian, European, South American and even some African members here (but to my knowledge nobody from Antarctica).


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

thanks for your reply jaye, ive been searching internet all day and still haven't found the best suitable cage for a pigeon, some say grills on bottom of cage then others say solid floor or a big rabbit hutch or chicken hutch. ive spent hours on here looking for a photo of pigeon cages but cant seem to find any. 

its a beautiful white bird with patchy black bits all over . I would hate to think of it drying


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Pablola said:


> thanks for your reply jaye, ive been searching internet all day and still haven't found the best suitable cage for a pigeon, some say grills on bottom of cage then others say solid floor or a big rabbit hutch or chicken hutch. ive spent hours on here looking for a photo of pigeon cages but cant seem to find any.
> 
> its a beautiful white bird with patchy black bits all over . I would hate to think of it drying


*A solid floor is best, and solid wood perches that are flat, not round. A cage with small openings, like using hardware cloth, not chicken wire. The cage should be wider rather then tall. If it will be outside it will need to be predator and weather proofed. Pigeons need protection from rain and drafts of air. They cannot have standing water inside their cage on floor, but they need direct sunlight and baths inside a nice aviary.*


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry skyeking, but I'm used to,parrots 
When you say water do,you mean a dish on floor, so,it clipped on to side of cage it will be ok .

Imthinkmif owner doesn't reply tomorrow ,I'm gonna keep the bird , but don't want to make a mess of it , want to do the right thing by the bird .

Have got a flat perch that's not been used yet ,so that's ok ,but the bird will be outside against a wall . As I live in Lanzarote temperatures neve go below 12 degrees at night so it will be ok .

Don't want to set it free as jaye says , I might just be sentencing it to death .

Poor thing it's beautiful, tried to put a phot on forum but not very successful yet . This bird is beautiful , I've never seen a bird like this before just the normal grey ones you see every where .

Poor thing has been stuck in travel cage for 2 days now ,and will be till I get a cage for it , please can someone post a cage photo ,so I know what I'm looking for .

Ha ha ha. I've been researching all day on pc on how to care for it , hope the owner doesn't want it back now .

Thanks for all your help .x


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

Just been told from my parrot forum that the bird I have is a , white grizzle 

Doesn't mean anything to me but it's a beauty


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I mean water from outside, there should be no rain coming in and no standing water inside coop/cage, small tip proof bowl of water is fine. *


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

wow , handled skooter for the first time tonight , just put my hands in and picked her up , omg she just sat there having cuddle ,while hubby changed the paper and gave new food and water .

called her skooter as first time we let her out travel cage she scooted all round the room .

hope owners don't want her bac as I love her . just needs loads of help on how to look afer her . 
if she in cage by herself will she play with toys like a parrot does .

thanks everyone xx


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Love the name! Hope you get to keep her/him too. 

Check our pet pigeon forum, it has threads on caring for pet pigeon.*


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

Ok good news and bad news for me , first of all thankyou for all your help.

The vet has just phoned me and the owner of little scooter is flying from las palmas to Lanzarote to pick her up. 

Awww I. Gutted , I so wanted to keep her , but they must love her dearly or she is 

valuable for them to fly to here and collect her .

When vet phoned , they assured me everything was ok , I said if they don't want her I can keep her . The vet said no it's ok I promise 

Awww I'm in tears , I so wanted to keep her she is beautiful and just sat in my arms tonight having a cuddle and tickle


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*I'm so glad to hear that and I'm so sorry for you, I know your heart is broke. It is so easy to fall in love with them. Will you be able to meet the owner? It would be nice, he/she needs to thank you for all your care and concern.*


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

Aww thanks guys for all your replied , can't believe the owner would fly to pick up a bird. Usuallyntheybsay just let them go free .
Oh well the bird must be special for them to fly here to collect it.

I'm gutted just thought I would be able to keep her as I love her already 

Was researching all day how to look after her and beast cage and food and toys for her , As I'm used to parrots this was gonna be totally different for me , bjt she was such a sweetie pie, never even bothered much when I picked her up.

Aww well not to worry ,she is going home where she belongs , but just hope hey give her as much love as I did.


Ha ha ha. Will be brilliant if they let her fly again and she flies back to me.
Well I won't phone vet again and do the right thing.

Thanks again for all your posts and help x


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

*Update on skooter*

Hi guys , well the man never collected skooter so the vet phoned and asked me if I wanted her or they were going t let her free.
Vet said she would probably die through lack of food or anther animal get her. A now sheis home with me , aww she is gorgeous , can't upload photos as I'm rubbish on computer , Need to use tapatalk t do it.

My hubby built her a cage made fom a wooden dog kennel and just adapted it.

Been researching on google on what o do,as I know nothing about pigeons , Only know about parrots.

So gonna keep her in cage fir 4 weeks ,but take her out ever day to see where she lives , take her round garden and street , then after 4 weeks or so ,gonna let her out in the garden and if she flies away ,I will be holdin my breath till she comes back.

V,ever hubby even made landing bit on bak of cage or skooter so she will be able to oe home safe and sound for a warm bed and some food.


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

*Update on skooter*

Hi guys , well the man never collected skooter so the vet phoned and asked me if I wanted her or they were going t let her free.
Vet said she would probably die through lack of food or anther animal get her. A now sheis home with me , aww she is gorgeous , can't upload photos as I'm rubbish on computer , Need to use tapatalk t do it.

My hubby built her a cage made fom a wooden dog kennel and just adapted it.

Been researching on google on what o do,as I know nothing about pigeons , Only know about parrots.

So gonna keep her in cage fir 4 weeks ,but take her out ever day to see where she lives , take her round garden and street , then after 4 weeks or so ,gonna let her out in the garden and if she flies away ,I will be holdin my breath till she comes back.

Clever hubby even made landing bit on bak of cage or skooter so she will be able to come home safe and sound for a warm bed and some food.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*So, I thought you wanted to keep her....why are you going to let her loose if you don't want her to fly away? It's 50/50 chance that she may or may not come back. 

Pigeons out flying by themselves are sitting duck for a predator attack. They are safer flying in numbers. Build her a nice aviary to fly outside in and keep her inside in her cage otherwise.*


----------



## Pablola (Jun 2, 2013)

I have 2 african grey parrots , and a big aviary already so can't build another one.

Read on google if I did what I posted she would be able to fly and then come back when she tired and hungry.

Can't put her in aviary with 2 african greys 

Maybe should have just let vet set her free , 

We spent hours researching , and a whole day going round every pet shop in Lanzarote and none of them had cage or pigeon food.

Ended up having to make cage for her .


----------

